# Big crappie.



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Buddy sent pic to me. What do you think. Was caught in Ohio. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

That's a monster.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

A baby nessy lol


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Isn't state record 18.5" ? Tape shows 21"

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice Crappie, Rob Did you catch Jaws yet?


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

I think state records are by weight. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Yep i just typed it in. New record


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm sure it was up there in weight. I would had it checked...good news though. It was a CPR fish and is still swimming.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not a good enough to get her yet but still out there on Friday nights trying for her but did get a big wipper and it was BIG


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Sure looks like a mount to me  

Not saying it isn't real, but all fins flared, no moisture, gills flared. Big crappie though


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Is that battery operated looks like plastic or a mount? Whatever,big fish nice looking.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Does it sing songs?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

That's what I thought. But swears 200% and all his fishing gear its alive and real.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Thought it was a mount as soon as I saw it. Biggest I've caught was out of a farm pond that went 19". I released it to catch another day 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Good lord its still alive, the mouth is opened that wide because it wants a snack.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow!!! That's the biggest crappie I've ever seen for sure. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

FL-boy said:


> Wow!!! That's the biggest crappie I've ever seen for sure.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I will second that.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

that picture is of a mount, nice fish but if that isn't a mount I'll eat my old moldy fishing hat


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Beautiful fish but it's no doubt a mount. Love to have that on my wall !!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Has that glossy mount look.

If it's real that's one huge crappie.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Lol. That is NOT a living fish. It's a mount or a replica. I'm thinking replica which means the dimensions could be embellished.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Checking in with skeptic thought.
Tape Measure is not the correct width for inches... - anyone think of that?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Mount for sure.

Fin position , glare, gill, mouth, and if that wasn't enough your buddy must have dried it off before the picture, not even one drop of water on the wood.

Your buddy is not being truthful with you


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

** skeptic again***
I was under the impression he said it was a replica mount. - That is for sure a mount. As for the tape measure, it does look like the boards on the dock are a little over 5 inches wide. (must of made the dock out of 2x5's)... good detective work this morning.


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

Agree looks like a 
Replica mount don't look like a real living fish.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ying6 said:


> ** skeptic again***
> I was under the impression he said it was a replica mount. - That is for sure a mount. As for the tape measure, it does look like the boards on the dock are a little over 5 inches wide. (must of made the dock out of 2x5's)... good detective work this morning.


I looked at that also, but those look to be standard width 6" boards that will measure 5-1/2" The boards are real Mike


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

The measuring tape appears to be shorting the fish by almost an inch at the front. That thing is closer to 22 inches. That's got to be some kind of world record...Besides the remarkable length, the gill flap looks suspicious...


----------



## deercreekman (Feb 3, 2013)

Something FISHY.......


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a very nice crappie. I don't doubt it is that size and was caught somewhere at some time by someone. However that fish in the picture did not swim away


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

That tape measure looks like one of those especially made to measure fish


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

The eye is what does it for me. Whenever you see mounted fish, their eyes protrude out much more than the fish normally do, and they are more like a sphere. That fish's eye looks like half of a marble. Plus the bottom half of the fish looks airbrushed all white-colored. No red around its bottom-side


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

What a Hog and a nice looking one at that. A few years back I caught a 17 3/4 inch crappie here in Columbus at a private lake. That private lake is now being turned into a Columbus Metro Park.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

yak-on said:


> That's what I thought. But swears 200% and all his fishing gear its alive and real.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Let me know if you want to get rid of any of that new gear.. LOL.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Lol..I'm waiting on it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Lundy said:


> That is a very nice crappie. I don't doubt it is that size and was caught somewhere at some time by someone. However that fish in the picture did not swim away


+1 

I would of liked to been there when he "released it" So i could of scooped it out of the water and stuck it on my wall!! Beautiful fish any way, but I am 200% sure that is a mount


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

I bet it would of floated


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Its butthole looks painted over but I can't really tell lol... Nice fish. Biggest I have ever seen was 3 lb 8 oz caught out of PA. Guy caught it out of a farm pond and brought it to Cabelas when I worked there. I don't remember the length though


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Why are you looking at a fish butthole???LOL


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Yep, butthole definitely painted over.


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

I paint all my catches buttholes before I take pics. Its the classy thing to do! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Dont judge me lol... no idea why I noticed it but a tell tale sign for sure


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

If you say so.


----------

